# 68 GTO convert trunk



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Attached are 2 pics of my trunk. Notice the 2 holes on the driver side. Assume these are for an emblem….but all pics I’ve seen show the GTO emblem to be on the passenger side. Plus those holes are further apart then the ones on the new emblem I just got from Ames.
I’ve also included a pic or the inside of the trunk to help identify it. This car is numbers matching and pretty original, hence find it hard to believe the trunk lid isn’t original but can’t explain those holes.
Thoughts?


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Dealership Emblem (Trunk Tag) attached by 2 small screws.


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Image from the Internet - but thinking something like this maybe ...


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Thought that might be the case for the left side, but why no holes for the right side where the gto emblem would go?
My concern was this might not be a 68 gto trunk lid.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Car was sold by Sam Swope Pontiac in Kentucky. Any one have a pic of that dealer trunk emblem?.


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Previous Thread on this Forum for '68 Trunk Lid. 









Is this trunk lid for a 1968 GTO ???


Hi knowledge members. I'm looking for a good tunk lid for my "new" rusted 68 GTO. A person offer me the one on the picture, but the reinforment (spyder) underneath doesn't look like mine. Does anybody knows from which Pointiac is this lid, for what year and /or if this is the correct one ...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Saw that thread. Mine doesnt have the wing holes, but not sure all 69’s had that feature if you didn’t order the wing. Mine looks a lot like the one known to be a 68. The driver side holes were most likely a dealer emblem, but why no passenger side holes for the GTO emblem.
Thinking they may have been filled by mistake. I’ll sand back the primer to check at let everyone know.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Batesgar said:


> Saw that thread. Mine doesnt have the wing holes, but not sure all 69’s had that feature if you didn’t order the wing. Mine looks a lot like the one known to be a 68. The driver side holes were most likely a dealer emblem, but why no passenger side holes for the GTO emblem.
> Thinking they may have been filled by mistake. I’ll sand back the primer to check at let everyone know.



Forum thread on 68/69 trunk lid. I may have been left off at the factory, it may have been a replacement trunk, the holes may have been filled, but you would see them on the inside under that area. We had a past member post pics of an original (1965 ?) GTO his Dad bought new and in place of the GTO emblem was Lemans. So some things in life will always remain a mystery. We still don't know if Hitler was alive and living in South America, where Jimmy Hauffa is buried, who _really _shot Kennedy, if Marylin Monroe was murdered, why people spontaneously combust, or if alien abductions are real. 









Is this trunk lid for a 1968 GTO ???


Hi knowledge members. I'm looking for a good tunk lid for my "new" rusted 68 GTO. A person offer me the one on the picture, but the reinforment (spyder) underneath doesn't look like mine. Does anybody knows from which Pointiac is this lid, for what year and /or if this is the correct one ...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Attached is a photo of the inside edge of the trunks passenger side. No holes, hence I have to conclude it is a 68 GTO replacement hood that was never rebadged. Its my understanding I am the third owner and the previous owner verified he never replaced the trunk lid. The original owner must of replaced the lid pre 1989 when he sold it.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Okay…now that I’m going to be drilling holes to install the GTO emblem on the trunk lid, I need someone to measure exactly where the holes go…..or measure where the bottom right corner of the emblem is from the side and bottom of the trunk lid edge.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

The forum has a 2014 thread that lists measurements from both the right hole and from the right edge of the emblem bottom bar. Both mention trim on the trunk lid lower edge. I’m not aware of any trunk edge trim.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No trim on the 68s. 69 only


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

That tells me those measurements from that 2014 thread were for a 69 versus A 68. I wonder if the GTO emblem was at the same location both years.
Measurements were from the right hole and were 1 1/4” from the bottom and 3 1/8“ from the right edge.
I‘ll lay them out and see if it looks right.


----------



## Axle (Sep 5, 2020)

I’ve got a ‘68 and here’s my deck lid. Original to the car. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Excellent…always great to original to the car data.
thanks.


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

I was going measure mine tonight for ya - Axle beat me to the punch. nice Covercraft cover - If your 68' was Red, I'd think you were in my garage!


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Thanks for your efforts Everyone. Original one owner cars are so valuable to the group.


----------



## Axle (Sep 5, 2020)

Batesgar said:


> Thanks for your efforts Everyone. Original one owner cars are so valuable to the group.


Happy to help.


----------

